# Frozen Order



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I've got 2 adult corns both on large mice how many would I have to order to keep them frozen, and what is the equivalent size in rats and what delivery should I choose also advice on the best sites thanks.


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

BUMP anyone?


----------



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

Rat pups are the equivalent of large mice:


















Livefood.co.uk is quite good. I'd also say icemice.co.uk but they only do mice. You should choose the fastest delivery time possible and order some ice packs along with the food. Both livefood and icemice do this.


----------

